# Limitless (TV)



## Deleted_171835 (May 14, 2015)

okay, i'm definitely going to check this out. i loved the movie but thought it ended too soon. and this actually will feature bradley cooper (occasionally apparently). let's just hope this doesn't turn into a regular procedural but actually has a serialized ongoing storyline.

and for person of interest viewers, this looks like being perpetually on god-mode. especially with those scenes where it slows down and you see all the details.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 14, 2015)

I know I often make the comment of "this would be better as a TV show" but Limitless was definitely one of the higher ups in that list.


----------



## ExplodingJesus (Aug 27, 2015)

They appear to really be keeping information about this show under wraps. IMDB lists it as a movie, but CBS and news blogs call it a TV series. Nobody seems to know how many episodes it is.

I think it is a series. Having the main character of the movie reprise his role as the same character in the series should help with cohesion. The trailer looks interesting, although I suspect some of the script and stunts may be a little forced and overdo the slow motion effect. Apparently the budget is quite high for this though, so that gives us hope.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 23, 2015)

I have not seen the film since it came out in DVD and watched the first episode earlier. I imagine if you had not seen the film then you would easily follow along but seeing the film might be better, mind you I think I would have liked to have seen it not knowing anything, or alternatively a cut for those that have seen the film. From the editing I am drawn to wonder if they have limited cameras or something. Very clearly taken a budget hit compared to the film (as in at some points I see the youtube set pull off that and better) but not in a really bad way or anything, hopefully that means they have saved some of it for later.

In the end I am not quite as excited as I was after the first episode of Mr Robot but it worked for me and I am game, after the rather too neat return of NCIS though I might not have been in the best mood for this. At this point I have no idea if it will make series 2.

Still have Minority Report and Blindspot to watch too and they have some broadly similar themes from what I have seen. Though if anything the closest TV this reminded me of was Due South of all things.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 24, 2016)

Anybody watching this?

It turned into a surprisingly enjoyable little show, quite different to what I remember the film as but very much seems to have found its own rhythm. No idea if it will get a second series but I imagine this will be a great entry in the "just pop a TV show DVD in" collection.


----------



## G0R3Z (Feb 24, 2016)

I watched the first two episodes. It's very good actually. The main character is very likeable, sarcastic and doesn't take himself too seriously when he's not on NZT. It runs along the same lines as a lot of other crime dramas like Elementary, Bones, Castle, etc. Male lead with a female partner who have a shaky start vibe going on.


----------

